# نصائح القديس باسيليوس الى الشباب



## النهيسى (24 يونيو 2011)

*
نصائح القديس باسيليوس الى الشباب

أولاً- توجيه الرسالة

وجهة النظر الأولى ترى أن القديس باسيليوس يوجه هذه الرسالة إلى شباب من عائلته، وكما يبدو فإن علاقته بهم كانت قوية إلى درجة يقول فيها أنهم لن يحزنوا على فراق والديهم عندما يحضرون إليه. يقول:" بحسب الرابطة الطبيعية أنا أقف مع والديكم في القرابة نفسها بالنسبة إليكم، لذا فأنا لست أنقصهم ولا بمقدار ذرة من جهة اهتمامي بكم، في الواقع إن لم أكن مخطئاً في فهم مشاعركم فإنكم لا تتوقون بعد إلى والديكم حين تأتون إليَّ ".

أمّا وجهة النظر الثانية فإنها ترى أنهم شباب ربما تركوا والديهم وأتوا إما ليترهبوا أو ليكونوا طلاباً عند القديس باسيليوس، لأنه يتكلم عنهم وكأنهم يباشرون طريقاً جديدة إذ يقول:" في زمن حياتي، التجارب المتعددة وخبرتي الكافية في تقلُّبِ الحياة التي تُعلِّم دروسُها في كل انقلاب، جَعلَتْ منّي خبيراً في أمور البشر، لذلك فإنّي قادرٌ أن أُرشِدَ إلى السبيل الصحيح أولئك الذين بدأوا للتو سيرتهم ".

وفي مكان آخر يقول إنهم يرتادون المدارس كل يوم.

مهما يكن فإنَّ القديس يوجّه رسالته إلى شبان تشدُّه إليهم علاقة قويّة، وهم في مطلع عمرهم وليسوا على درجة كبيرة من البلوغ، لأنّه يقول لهم إنَّ تفسير بعض الأمور " يحتاج إلى مستمعين بالغين أكثر منكم"

ثانياً- سبب توجيه الرسالة

يقول القديس في مطلع رسالته، أنَّ الأسباب التي دفعته إلى كتابة هذه الرسالة كثيرة ولكن هدفه تقديم النصيحة كونه يريد تقديم الخبرة التي امتلكها خلال عمره. إنَّه يريد أن يقدم لهم خبرته في الحياة وكل ما حصل عليه وكل ما حصَّله من دروس الحياة.

نرى في بدايات الرسالة أنَّ القديس يريد أن يقدم شيئاً من خبرته الغنية وهو ما يراه يفوق خبرة الكُتّاب الوثنيين ومعارفهم. لذا فهو يُحذّر الشباب من الانقياد للتعاليم والمعرفة الوثنية، لذلك فهو يقول: لا تتعجبوا أنتم الذين ترتادون المدارس يومياً وتدرسون أقوال المشاهير من العلماء القدماء إذا ما قلت لكم إنني بخبرتي وجدت الكثير من الأمور التي تنفع أكثر ممّا لديهم لهذا يقدم القديس نصيحته التي تقول:" لا يجب أن تسلموا قيادة عقولكم بشكل مطلق لهؤلاء الرجال، كما تسلم السفينة للربان لتتبعوهم حيثما ينحرفون، بل عندما تتلقون ما يقدمونه مهما كانت قيمته فعليكم أن تميزوا ماذا من الحكمة أن ترفضوه". ومن هذه النقطة ينطلق القديس في نقاشه حول كتابات الوثنيين وكيف يجب أن نميّزها.

ثالثا ً- المواضيع التي تناقشها الرسالة

1- الحياة الأفضل: يؤكّد القديس على أنَّه لا يجب علينا نحن المسيحيين أنْ نعتقد أنَّ هذه الحياة التي تمضي وتنتهي بكل ما فيها من مجد وكرامات وقوة وجمال وعَظَمة هي الحياة المُشتهاة أو أنَّها الحياة الأفضل. لكن علينا أن نحب هذه الحياة، وعلينا أن نعمل لنتطور في سبيل الوصول إلى الحياة الأبديّة. لهذا السبب فإنَّه من المفروض أن نميّز بين ما يوجد في هذه الحياة ويُخوِّلُنا الدخول إلى الحياة الأبدية إذا اهتممنا به، وبين ما يوجد في هذه الحياة وهو لا يفيدنا في مسيرتنا نحو الملكوت، فمثل هذا هو عديم القيمة والنفع وما علينا سوى تجاهله.

" نحن المسيحيين نعتقد أن هذه الحياة هي الشيء الثمين والأهم، ولا نعتبر أيَّ شيء ينفعنا في هذه الحياة فقط شيئاً مباركاًَ بالمطلق، ولا نتباهى بالأسلاف ولا بالقوة الجسدية ولا بالجمال ولا بالعظمة

يقول القديس:" إنّي أؤكد أنه يجب أن نحب هذه الحياة، وأن نسعى بكل طاقتنا للمشاركة في اقتناء الأمور التي تكملنا لهذه الحياة الأبدية، وأمّا الأمور التي لا تحركنا نحو الحياة الأبدية فما علينا إلاّ أن نتجاهلها ونعتبرها بلا قيمة".

الحياة الأفضل، أي الحياة الأبديّة هي هدفنا في هذه الحياة لأنّنا سنتذوَّق فيها السعادة التي تفوق مجموع السعادة والفرح اللذين يُمكن للمرء أن يختبرهما هنا في هذه الحياة.

إذاً بحسب القديس، نحن لا نحتقر الحياة الأرضية أو الحياة التي نعيشها الآن بل نُكرِّمها ونحترمها لأنّنا حين نجتازها بما يوافق الإنجيل فإنّنا نعبر منها إلى حياة أبدية. وهنا يُشبِّه القديس الفارق بين الحياة الحاضرة والأخرى بقوله:" كما أنَّ النفس لها كرامة أكثر من الجسد هكذا الفارق بين الحياة الحاضرة والحياة الآتية ".

لا يتكلم القديس عن ماهيّة الحياة الأبدية، لأنَّ الأمر بحسب قوله يتطلب مستمعين أكثر بلوغاً كما يحتاج الأمر إلى جهد كبير.

الأمر الوحيد الذي يذكره القديس حول الحياة الأبدية هو المدخل إليها. إنها الكتب المقدسة إذ يقول: " الكتب المقدسة تقودنا إلى الحياة الأبدية وهي تعلمنا من خلال الكلمات الإلهية".

2- التعاليم الدنيوية والتعاليم الإلهية:

ما هي العلاقة بين هذين التعليمين؟

هل يمكننا الاستفادة من العلوم الدنيوية ونحن نملك الإنجيل وهو التعليم الإلهي؟

هل علينا كمسيحيين أن نقاطع العلوم والمعرفة الدنيوية؟

هذه ولا شك أسئلة تبدأ لكي تنتهي بسؤال هو: هل يتعارض العلم مع الدين؟

عندما يتكلم القديس عن أهمية الأسفار المقدسة في إرشادنا إلى الحياة الأبدية يتطرق إلى موضوع أهمية الاطلاع على الكتب والأدب الوثني. فما هو السبب ؟

إنَّ عدم نضجنا يمنع علينا فهم الأسفار المقدسة الأمر الذي يحتاج إلى تدريب، هذا التدريب نمارسه على الكتابات الوثنية. يقول القديس:" علينا أن ندرب بصيرتنا الروحية على الكتابات الدنيوية التي ليست مختلفة جملة وفيها ندرك الحقيقة إذا جاز التعبير كما في ظل أو مرآة ".

يُشبِّه القديس هذا التدريب بالتدريبات العسكرية نفسها، فالجندي الذي يتدرب على الحياة العسكرية يُتقِن الجمباز والرقص وهو في الوقت نفسه يحصل على جائزة النصر في المعركة. فإذا كان هذا حال المحارب في المعارك فكم بالأحرى يجب علينا نحن المسيحيين المدعوين إلى خوض أكبر معركة على الإطلاق أن نتدرب وان نتحضر لها لكي نكتسب القوة. علينا أن نحتمل وأن نكابد وان نتمم الكثير من الأعمال في سبيل اكتساب القوة. هنا ينصح القديسُ الشابَ المسيحيّ أن يكون ملمّاً بالشعراء والمؤرخين والخطباء، لأنّه إذا حقق إلماماً كهذا فإنه أمام أمرين لا ثالث لهما وهما: فإما أن يبدأ باكتساب المعرفة الدنيوية ومع مرور الوقت ينتقل إلى مرحلة يصرف فيها اهتماماً خاصاً بالتعاليم المقدسة الإلهية على فرض وجود صلة بين هذين النوعين من التعليم، أو أنه على فرض عدم وجود صلة بين نوعي التعليم هذين يتمكن من مقارنة الفارق بينهما ليصبح قادراً على تقوية احترامه وتقديره للتعليم الأفضل وهو التعليم المقدس.

يقول:" إنَّ كان ثمة صلة بين هذين الأدبين فمعرفتنا لهما تكون نافعة لنا في بحثنا عن الحقيقة، وإذا لم يكن ذلك فالمقارنة بالتشديد على الفوارق سوف لن تكون خدمة صغيرة في تقوية إجلالنا للأدب الأفضل ".

ما هي العلاقة بين التعليم الدنيوي والتعليم الإنجيلي؟

يُشبِّه القديس العلاقة أو الفارق بين هذين التعليمين بحالة الشجرة المثمرة: إنَّ الوظيفة الأساسية للشجرة هي الإثمار في أوانها، لكن هذا الإثمار لا يتعارض مع وجود الأوراق بل بالعكس فإنَّ الأوراق تُزيِّن الشجرة وتحمي الثمرة وهكذا لا يمكننا القول أنْ لا فائدة للأوراق في وجود الثمر. وهكذا الأمر بالنسبة إلى التعليم الدنيوي والتعليم الإنجيلي، فإن الهدف الأساسي هو التعليم الإنجيلي وهو التعليم الحق، لكن التعليم الدنيوي أو علوم العصر وثقافته لها أهميتها أيضاً.

إنَّ موسى النبي لمّا تعلَّم حكمة المصريين، ودرّبَ عقله بهذه الحكمة صار قادراً أن يعاين الله وينتقل إلى حكمة أسمى كما يقول سفر أعمال الرسل:" تهذّب موسى بكل حكمة المصريين وكان مقتدراً في الأقوال والأعمال "(22:7. وهكذا دانيال تعلم حكمة الكلدانيين فصار أهلاً لفهم الكلمة الإلهية (دا 3:1-6).

إذاً في رأي القديس لا تعارض بين العلم والدين فكلاهما معرفة، ولكن يجب أن تكون غاية العلم الوصول إلى معرفة الله وإلى إدراك شيء من الحكمة الإلهية.

بعد هذه النصيحة يُعبِّر القديس بوضوح قائلاً: "ربما هو مثبت بشكل كافٍ أن المعرفة الوثنية ليست غير مجدية للنفس " لكنه للحال ينتقل القديس ليجيب على تساؤلين هما:

إلى أي مدى يمكن للمسيحي الخوض في مجال هذه الكتابات؟

كيف يمكن للمسيحي أن يقرأ كتابات غير مسيحية كتدريب لفهم أعمق للمسيحية؟

يُقدّم القديس باسيليوس نماذج وهي بالنسبة إلى عصره كانت العلوم الأكثر شيوعاً وتطوراً وهي الشعر والمسرح والخطابة والتأريخ والفلسفة.

ويُؤكّد القديس على ضرورة تمييز المرء لما يقرؤه، فيجب أن نقرأ فقط ما يفيد النفس وهو القصائد التي يعدد فيها الشعراء فضائل بعض الشخصيات أو عندما يمدحون الأعمال النافعة والمفيدة. لكن عندما يبدأون في مدح الخطيئة ووصف الأعمال المشينة فعلينا كمسيحيين أن نتجنبها، ونحذو حذو أودسيوس الذي سدَّ أذنيه عندما مرَّ قرب السيرينات المغنيات، واستطاع بذلك أن ينجو من خطرهن، لأنَّه كما يقول القديس:" الألفة مع الكتابات الشريرة تمهد الطريق للأعمال الشريرة، لذلك على النفس أن تكون حَذِرة بحرص شديد خشية أن نتلقى على حين غرّة، من خلال حبّنا للأدب، بعض الأمور الدنسة كما يشرب الناس السم مع العسل ".

إنَّ الأدب الذي يصف أموراً مبتذلة، ويستخدم الشتائم ويتغنى بالخلاعة والسُكْر، سيقود الإنسان برأي القديس باسيليوس إلى محاكاة هذه الخطايا خاصة عندما تضع لنا بعض الكتابات تحديداً للسعادة بأنها تحقيق الملذات. ويذكر القديس ما يمكن أن يَرِدَ في بعض القصائد المعاصرة له من وصفٍ لمخاصمات الآلهة وحروبها وزناها وكما يقول القديس: " هذه الأمور لا يمكن أن نتكلم عنها ولو بما يتعلق بالحيوانات دون أن نخجل ".

يُقدِّم القديس الرأي نفسه في ما يتعلق بأمور المسرح من قصص وخَطابَة، ويُؤكِّد أنَّنا كمسيحيين علينا أن نرفض محاكاة هذه الأمور عندما تكون مفعمة بالكذب وتهدف إلى التسلية فقط " نحن لن نحذو حَذْوَ الخطباء في فن الكذب. لا في محاكم العدالة ولا في شؤون العمل الأخرى سيكون الباطل نافعاً لنا نحن المسيحيين ".

على المسيحي أن يتنقَّل بين كل هذه الآداب، بحسب نصيحة القديس، تماماً مثل النحلة التي تتنقل بين الزهور لتجمع الرحيق وتصنع العسل، وهذه الزهور هي بالنسبة للبشر مقبولة فقط لأنها جميلة المنظر وعطرة الرائحة لكن النحلة ترى في الزهور أكثر من المتعة والسرور، هكذا كل من يطالع الكتابات والآداب متطلعاً إلى ما هو أبعد من المتعة فإنَّه يجني فائدة كبيرة لروحه. النحلة تتنقل بين الزهور لكن بتمييز وتأخذ من الزهرة ما يناسبها ويفيدها هكذا علينا أن نأخذ من الآداب غير المسيحية بتمييز وحسن اختيار وبمعرفة وفقط ما يفيدنا. وهكذا نتجنب الأشواك وكل ما هو زائف لكي نجمع عسلاً هو المعرفة الحقيقية. يقول القديس:" طالما أنه يجب علينا بالضرورة أن نبلغ بالحياة لتكون بحسب الفضيلة، فيجب على انتباهنا أن يتركز أولاً على مقاطع من الشعراء والمؤرخين وخصوصاً الفلاسفة والتي في هذه المقاطع تُمدَحُ الفضيلةُ عينها ". يريد القديس بهذا أن تصبح الفضيلة عادةً مألوفة بالنسبة إلى الشاب كونه يدرسها في صِباه لأنه كما نقول في المثل الشائع " العلم في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر" فنفس الشاب تكون طرية تتقبل ما تتلقاه بسهولة. أما إن لم تكن النفس معتادة منذ صباها على الفضيلة فإنه ينطبق عليها ما كتبه هزيود:" قاسية هي البداية وصعبة، وطريق شديدة الانحدار ومليئة بالتعب والألم تلك التي تقود إلى الفضيلة". لكن عندما يبلغ المرء إلى القمة يرى الطريق سهلاً ورائعاً أكثر من الطريق التي تقود إلى الرذيلة.

ويعود القديس في منتصف رسالته ليشدّد على الفكرة التي يعتبرها النصيحة الجوهرية وهي أنه لا يجب قبول كل الأفكار بدون تمييز وفحص وكما يقول:" كما أنّه لا يوافقنا أن نتناول كل الأطعمة بدون فحص ". علينا أن نعرف أين مصلحتنا الحقيقية لئلا نهدر حياتنا عبثاً.

3- الفضائل المسيحية:

هكذا ينتقل القديس ليستشهد بكثير من مؤلفات الشعراء ومن الأساطير التي تمدح الفضيلة وهنا يقول: " كلّ شعر هوميروس هو مدح للفضيلة "، وهنا يجب أن نعتبر أن ما يقوله القديس هو تشديد على الفضائل التي يذكرها وليس مجرد ذكر لورودها في هذه المؤلفات. أي أنْ نعتبر ذكر القديس لهذه الفضائل بمثابة نصيحة إلى الشباب لممارستها.

الفضيلة أعظم من اللباس

عندما نجا أودسيوس من الغرق وكان عارياً لم يخجل من عُرْيه، ولم يتوانَ عن تقديم الإكرام لابنة الملك، والأميرة نفسها لم تأنف منه لأنه كان مرتدياً الفضيلة بدل اللباس، وهذا ما جعله مثالاً للمدعوين الفياشيين الذين أرادوا مشابهته فتخلوا عن حياة الرفاهية أو الميوعة التي كانوا يعيشون فيها. وهنا يستشهد القديس بقول لشرح شعر هوميروس:" أيها الناس اهتموا بالفضيلة التي تطفو مع الغريق وعندما يبلغ الشاطئ ستجعله أكثر كرامة من الفياشيين السعداء ".

يتابع القديس في مدح الفضيلة ويعتبرها الشيء الأكثر ثمناً للإنسان إنها الكنز الحقيقي لأن كل ممتلكات الإنسان تزول وتتغير لكن كما يقول:"الشيء الوحيد الذي يبقى للإنسان في حياته وبعد موته هو الفضيلة ".

إنَّ هذه النظرة إلى الفضيلة جعلت الحكيم صولون ينصح الأغنياء قائلاً:" أمّا نحن فلن نبادلهم الفضيلة بالمال لأن الفضيلة ثابتة دائماً أمّا المال فيكون حيناً مع هذا وحيناً مع ذاك من البشر".

والفلسفة أيضاً تمدح الفضيلة، وهذا ما يقدّمه الفيلسوف بروديكوس (القرن الخامس) في قصة الفضيلة والرذيلة وهي أن هرقل عندما كان شاباً كان متردداً بين طريقين: الأول صعب يقود إلى الفضيلة والآخر سهل يقود إلى الرذيلة. (طبعاً هذا يذكرنا بقول الرب يسوع حول هذين الطريقين). وفي أثناء تردّده يرى هرقل امرأتين، إحداهما الفضيلة والأخرى الرذيلة، وهاتان ورغم صمتهما إلاّ أنّ الفارق بينهما كان واضحاً، فالرذيلة كانت مهتمّة بمظهرها بما يجعلها جميلة للعين، كانت تحاول جذب هرقل نحوها بالإغواء وكانت تَعِدْهُ بمتع أكثر، أمّا الأخرى، وهي الفضيلة، فكانت هزيلة رثّة، وكانت تُثبِّت نظرها نحوه؛ هذه لم تَعِدْهُ بما هو مريح ومُسِّر بل وعدته بالتعب والضيقات والمخاطر بشكل لا محدود لكن هذا كله جائزته أن يصبح هرقل إلهاً. وهكذا اختار هرقل الفضيلة.

إنَّ مدح الفضيلة بالنسبة إلى القديس باسيليوس يجب أن يترافق مع عيش الفضيلة، فهو يُشبِّه من يمدح الفضائل ولا يعمل بها بالمُمثِّل الذي يلعب دور الملك لكنه ليس ملكاً. فعلى الإنسان الذي يمدح الفضيلة أن يتجنَّب الانقسام الداخلي وذلك بأن يعيش الفضيلة أيضاً فلا يكون بذلك تناقضٌ أو انقسامٌ بين أقواله وأفعاله، هذا يماثل الموسيقي الذي يرفض أن يكون لديه في آلته الوترية أوتار غير منسجمة، أو يشبه قائد الجوقة الذي يرفض وجود أصوات غير منسجمة.

يقول القديس:" الإنسان الذي يقول مع افريبيذس (اللسان أقسم فعلاً لكن القلب ما عرف قسماً) إنسان كهذا يطلب مظهر الفضيلة أكثر من جوهرها، أن يظهر جيداً بينما هو ليس كذلك، هو، إذا احترمنا رأي أفلاطون، أعلى ذروة للظلم ".
نبدأ مع القديس باسيليوس في ذكر بعض الفضائل التي يجب على الشاب أن يمتلكها:

1- الانتصار على الغضب:

يورد القديس حادثة جرت مع بركليس (سياسي من أثينا 495-429) عندما صار أحد الرعاع يشتمه واستمر بشتمه طوال النهار ولم يكن بركليس يجيبه أو يردّ عليه، وعندما حل المساء أضاء بركليس المصباح ورافق هذا الرجل إلى منزله ليضيء له الطريق. وكان بركليس يريد من هذا أن يتمرن دائماً على الفضيلة وأن لا يخسرها.

وثمّة حادثة أخرى جرت مع الفيلسوف اقليدس من ميغارا (435-369) إذ ثار عليه إنسان وأراد قتله وأقسم على فعل ذلك بينما أقسم اقليدس أن يخلصه ويوقف غضب هذا الرجل.

ويروي القديس قصة من حياة سقراط إذ ضربه شخص على وجهه بدون شفقة إلى درجة تورم فيها وجهه فما كان من سقراط إلا أن كتب على جبينه " فلان فعل هذا ". كان هذا فقط انتقام سقراط.

يعلّق القديس على موضوع الغضب بقوله: كم يفيدنا أن نضع هذه القصص في ذهننا عندما يأتي الغضب وهنا يرفض القديس استشهاداً من إحدى المسرحيات يقول:" يجب أن نتسلح بالغضب فقط ضد الأعداء " ويُشدِّد قائلاً:" مِنَ الأفضل ألا نعطي طريقاً للغضب على الإطلاق، ولكن إذا كان هذا الكبح صعباً فعلى الأقل علينا أن نلجُم غضبنا بالتفكير لكي لا نُطلِق له العَنان ".

إنَّ هذه القصص برأي القديس تتوافق مع نظرة الإنجيل إلى الغضب، إذ يقول الرب من ضربك على خدك الأيمن حوِّل له الآخر، ومن خاصمك ليسخّرك ميلاً فامشِ معه إثنين، ومن خاصمك ليأخذ رداءك فأعطه ثوبك، وأيضاً أحبّوا أعداءكم وأحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. لذلك يقول القديس عن هذه القصص" يجدر بشباب مثلكم التشبه بها ".

أخيراً إذا تدرب الشباب منذ صغرهم على سماع قصص مثل هذه فإنهم لن يرون كلام الإنجيل حول الغضب أمراً مستحيلاً، أو أقوالاً يصعب تطبيقها.

2- العفة:

يؤكّد القديس أهمية قول الكتاب المقدس حول العفة بأن من نظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه، وذلك لأنَّ من ينظر نظرة الشهوة، وإن لم يتمِّم فعل الزنى، إلاّ أنّه بحسب قول القديس:" ليس حراً من الذنب طالما أنّه قَبِلَ الأفكار غير الطاهرة ".

حول موضوع العفّة يورد القديس قصة من حياة الاسكندر الذي عندما أسرَ ابنتيْ داريوس وكانتا بغاية الجمال رفض أن يُغلَب بالنظر إليهما، واعتبر أنَّه من العار على من غَلَب الرجال أن يُغلَب من النساء.

وفي حديثه عن الاهتمام بالجسد، يورد القديس نصائح بشأن العفة فيقول:" الآن يصعُب على الإنسان الذي ليس قلبه نقياً أن ينال المعرفة أكثر مما يصعب على الأعمى أن يرى الشمس". لذلك ينصح، من أجل أن يعرف الإنسان نفسه، أن يُنقّي ذاته فيحفظ عينه من نظرات الشهوة ومن رمي سهام النظرات على الأجساد. كما يتناول في مفهومه حول العفة موضوع الموسيقى فيشدد قائلاً: " لا يجب أن تمُلأ النفوس بالأنغام الفاسدة أي الأغاني التي تولِّد الأهواء التي تستعبد النفس وتهينها، بل علينا أن نغني نفوسنا بموسيقى أخرى أسمى ترفع النفس إلى الأعالي. هذه الموسيقى هي التي استعملها داود ".

يرى القديس أن للموسيقى أثراً كبيراً على النفس، ويذكر أن فيثاغوروس كان يبُدِّد سكر الرجال بتبديل الأنغام، فكان الرجال يتوقفون عن الشرب ويغادرون إلى منازلهم. لذلك علينا من أجل العفة أن نسمع الموسيقى الجميلة مبتعدين عن الأنغام التي تبث في داخلنا نار الشهوة.

أيضاً حول العفة يتطرق القديس إلى موضوع العطور التي تختلط بالهواء وتثير لذّة الشم، وبحسب تعبيره يقول:" إنَّ مجرد تفكيري أن أطلب منكم الامتناع عنها يُصيبني بخجل شديد"

3- عدم الحلفان:

إنَّ الرب يسوع يمنعنا من الحلفان بأيّ شيء، لا بالسماء ولا بالأرض ولا بالرأس، وهذا ما يرد في حياة كلينيوس تلميذ فيثاغوروس الذي كان بإمكانه أن يتخلص من دفع غرامة لو أقسم اليمين إلا انه رفض أن يحلف رغم أنه كان محقاً.

4- العمل:

يوصي القديس برفض اللامبالاة والرفاهية، لأنه من الواجب على الإنسان أن يعمل وان يجاهد لكي يبلغ ما يريد تحقيقه، وهنا يوصي أن نشابه الرياضيين الذين لا يحتاجون إلى تعلم الموسيقى بل إلى التمارين الرياضية؛ إنهم يحتاجون إلى ما يساعدهم على تحقيق الفوز. وكذلك حال الموسيقي فإنّه لا يترك الموسيقى ليمارس التمارين الرياضية.

ويُقدّم لنا مثل الموسيقي تيموثاوس، الذي لو ترك موسيقاه ليلهو في أمور أخرى لما استطاع أن يصبح من ألمع الموسيقيين في عصره إلى درجة كان قادراً أن يُغيّر المشاعر البشرية بموسيقاه، فقد عزف مرة أمام الاسكندر وجعله يترك المائدة ويحمل سلاحه، ثم غيَّر عزفه فجعله يترك سلاحه ويعود إلى المائدة.

لا يمكن للإنسان بحسب رأي القديس باسيليوس أن يبلغ القوة الحقيقية إلا بالتدريب المستمر والجهاد، وهنا يقول عن الرياضيين:" إنَّ حياتهم قبل السباق ما هي إلا استعداد دائم للسباق "، وهم عندما يدخلون ميدان السباق يجاهدون ويتحمّلون المعاناة والمشاق لكي ينالوا الإكليل ويذكرنا القديس ملمحاً إلى قول الرسول بولس:" ألستم تعلمون أنَّ الذين يركضون في الميدان جميعهم يركضون ولكن واحدًا يأخذ الجُعالة.هكذا اركضوا لكي تنالوا. وكل من يجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل شيء. أما أولئك فلكي يأخذوا إكليلاً يفنى وأما نحن فإكليلاً لا يفنى"(1كور24:9-25).

لا يمكننا أن نحصل على الحياة الأبدية ونحن نُرفِّه أنفسنا ونتنعَّم؛ كما أنَّه لا يمكننا أن نتساهل في تجاوز الفضائل ونحيا حياة التراخي خاصة أننا صرنا نعرف الخير والشر؛ وهنا يقول القديس:" من أخطأ دون إرادته قد يجد مغفرة من الله أما الذي يخطئ عن قصد ويختار الشرّ بملء إرادته فلا عذر له ".

5- الاهتمام بالنفس لا بالجسد:

يُشدّد القديس أنه لا يجب علينا كمسيحيين أن نُستَعْبَد للجسد، علينا أن نهتم بتغذية الروح وتزويدها بكل ما ينفعها بينما علينا أن نهتم بالجسد فقط بما يسد حاجاته الضرورية؛ لا يجب أن نعطي للجسد أهمية على حساب النفس. علينا كما يقول:" أن نقدّم للمعدة ما هو ضروري وليس اللذيذ "، فمن يهتم بجسده ويعمل فقط لأجل جسده إنما يشبه من يدفع ضريبة إلى سيد ظالم فهو يتعذب وليس من نهاية لعذابه وليس من فائدة منه. ويستشهد القديس بقول للفيلسوف ديوجين:" ما هو الفرق في نظر الإنسان العاقل سواء كان يلبس ثوباً بسيطاً أم كان يرتدي ملابس ثمينة طالما أنه محمي من البرد والحر؟".

إنَّ الإنسان الذي يهتم فقط بجسده لا يعرف حقيقة نفسه ولا يعرف الحكمة التي تقول:" ليس ما يرى هو الإنسان لأنّه يتطلَّب من كل واحد منا،كائناً مَنْ كان، ملكات عقلية عالية لكي يعرف نفسه.

إنَّ جهادنا لأجل العفة يتطلب منا أن نتجنب ما يثير الشهوات،" وكلّ من يريد أن لا يقع تحت سلطان الشهوات ويغرق في أوحالها عليه أن يحتقر الجسد "، وعليه أن يعتبره وسيلة مساعدة على فلسفة الحياة؛ وهنا يشبه القديس تعليم أفلاطون بأقوال بولس الرسول: " لنسلك بلياقة كما في النهار لا بالبطر والسُكر لا بالمضاجع والعُهر، لا بالخصام والحسد. بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لاجل الشهوات "(رو 13:13-14).
وهنا يعطي القديس تشبيها جميلاً حول من يهتم بالجسد مهملاً الروح بالذين يعطون للآلات الموسيقية قيمة بحد ذاتها فيهتمون بالآلات ويتركون الأنغام.

6- المال والغنى:

إذا سار الإنسان المسيحي بحسب وصية القديس ورفض الاهتمام بالجسد واحتقر الشهوات فإنه سينتصر على تجربة الغنى وحب الفضة إذ يقول القديس:" ماذا يفيدنا المال الوفير إذا احتقرنا الشهوات البشرية؟ أنا لا أرى من المال أي نفع سوى لذة السهر على كنوزنا كما يفعل تنانين الأساطير ".

لا يليق بنا كمسيحيين، يقول القديس، أن نشتهي الغنى، كما لا يليق أن نتكبر لامتلاكنا الغنى إن كنا أغنياء. هذا يُذكِّرنا بقول الرسول بولس:" أوص الأغنياء في الدهر الحاضر أن لا يستكبروا ولا يلقوا رجاءهم على غير يقين بالغنى بل على الله الحي الذي يمنحنا كل شيء بغنى للتمتع "(1تيم 6 : 17). إنَّ الإنسان الذي يُفاخر بغناه بحسب قول سقراط لا يستطيع أن يفاخر إلا إذا عرف كيف يستعمله.

إنَّ المتدرب على التحرر من المادة لا يمكنه أن يختار يوماً ما أي شيء غير مناسب؛ وبقدر ما يضبط ذاته وحاجاته يصل بسهولة إلى الغنى. وفي هذا يورد القديس قولاً لديوجين بأنه أغنى البشر لا بل أغنى من الملك لأن احتياجه أقل من احتياجات الملك بكثير.

أخيراً حول الغنى يورد القديس قولين أحدهما لصولون:" لدى البشر ليس هناك نهاية أو حدود لحب المال والثروة "، والقول الآخر لثيوجنس:" إني لا أشتهي الغنى ولا أتمناه..حبذا لو عشت بالقليل غير فاعل الشر".

هكذا تكون الفضيلة أفضل من الغنى. وعلينا أن نذكر قول سفر الأمثال:" لا ينفع الغنى في يوم السخط. أما البِرّ فيُنجي من الموت "(4:11).

رابعاً – الخاتمة

لا أعتقد أن هذه الرسالة تنطبق فقط على عصر القديس باسيليوس، بل هي سارية المفعول في عصرنا الحالي أيضاً، فكم نحن بحاجة إلى الجهاد من أجل الفضيلة، نحن اليوم لسنا بعيدين عن تجربة الغنى السريع بالطرق الرخيصة، ولسنا في أمان من النار التي تثيرها الموسيقى والعطور وحب الجمال؛ إننا نسير كل يوم فوق جمر الشهوات ونتعذب ونتألم من أمراض الكآبة واليأس.

رسالة القديس إلى الشباب هي قبل كل شيء رسالة ونصيحة إلى الأهل، فإذا أرادوا تربية أولادهم تربية مسيحية عليهم أن يمهِّدوا لهم فهم الإنجيل عن طريق تقديم الكتب والقصص والألعاب والأفلام التي يمكن أن تنمي الفكر على معرفة الحقيقة وعلى فهم الكتاب المقدس. ليكن كل شيء في حياتنا نافعاً ومدروساً وهادفاً لكي يقودنا الفكر الصحيح، كما يقول القديس في نهاية رسالته، حتى لا نهرب من معركة الفضيلة.

رسالة القديس باسيليوس للشباب المسيحي هي أن يدرسوا الكتاب المقدس وأن يفهموه لكي يقودنا إلى حياة الفضيلة، وهي الحياة الأفضل لأنها وحدها تبقى بعد الموت لا بل تقود إلى الحياة الابدية.*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2011)

> رسالة القديس باسيليوس للشباب المسيحي هي أن يدرسوا الكتاب المقدس وأن يفهموه لكي يقودنا إلى حياة الفضيلة، وهي الحياة الأفضل لأنها وحدها تبقى بعد الموت لا بل تقود إلى الحياة الابدية.



شكرا اخي النهيسي
للنصائح والارشادات الروحيه الرائعه
ربنا يحافظ علي شبابنا كلهم


----------



## النهيسى (24 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> شكرا اخي النهيسي
> للنصائح والارشادات الروحيه الرائعه
> ربنا يحافظ علي شبابنا كلهم


شكرا أختى نيتا
مرور جميل ورااائع
يسوع الغالى يباركك

*










*​


----------



## end (24 يونيو 2011)

ايوة فين الرسالة بقاه


----------

